# Homer Helper product?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> I was paging through some Instagram posts and saw this product for the first time, and there was quite a bit of positive talk about how these speed up homerun instals by not having to staple the runs.
> 
> Has anyone ever used these? They seem a little pricy but hard to say without having experience with them.
> 
> ...


I think those are great, but too expensive for me to actually use.

The specs show up to 3 cables thru each hole, which is the same thru a hole you make in the framing.

Yes, you can make those yourself out of anything that won't chafe the cable.

I often just use Stackers, they are cheap and easy to install. And when pulling over joists I can pull all the cables, then go back and hammer down a couple stackers and clip the cables into them.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I have never seen those but they the look like a great idea. I will use a stacker or the 1 1/4 grommets used for metal studs in the same fashion as what you posted except screwed to the rafter not the floor joists and pull through those and it makes pulling very easy.....no one has ever called me on it. Just have to remember not to put to many wires through the grommet because of derating


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it but I dont know how often I will use them but they look good to me.

Pricewise I am not sure what they are run for now.

maybe I can use that on commercial side which I pull bunch of MC cables that may be a ticket.,,


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it!

Of course you can always go dumpster diving for scrap wood and make your own. I would just grab some 2 X 6’s and some framing screws and do it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Rack a tiers makes them too. They advertise them for pipe IIRC.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

These come up from time to time 

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/would-even-cost-effective-263374/#post5046568



splatz said:


> I was interested in these when I saw them but I don't see the value. They are very expensive and I don't see anything they do for you that you wouldn't be as good or better off using stackers.
> 
> Setting them first and pulling your home runs through them will take a lot of time threading each home run through each hole and will add a lot of friction, even if you are careful to line them up perfectly. You would be better off pulling the home runs and coming back and putting stackers on after. This will be just as neat, much faster, and much cheaper.
> 
> I could believe that once in a while you'll come across an odd situation where they are for some reason better than the alternatives and worth the money.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HackWork said:


> And when pulling over joists I can pull all the cables, then go back and hammer down a couple stackers and clip the cables into them.





splatz said:


> You would be better off pulling the home runs and coming back and putting stackers on after.


You copied my idea!!! :vs_mad:


And don't give me any crap about posting it 5 months before me! I still would have thought of it first back then!


----------

